# Stall fans



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any recommendations for brands of fans for horse stalls? I want heavier duty than your typical $20 plastic box fan but I don't know where to look. I'm assuming I'll be attaching to the stall bars with zip ties.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

My barn uses box fans, but you can guarantee that they all quit after one summer season or so. They are secured by short bungee cords, which makes it easier to move.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've got just a basic box fan that had been used for 5ish years for hot weather. Hooked up with a couple of bungee cords. 

There are a couple of people who put their fans on top pointing down. That's just silly, though. Hot air rises, so they're pushing the hottest air down on their horses. Knowing basics of physics is good sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SEAmom said:


> There are a couple of people who put their fans on top pointing down. That's just silly, though. Hot air rises, so they're pushing the hottest air down on their horses. Knowing basics of physics is good sometimes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. I see this all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We're in the process of changing our freebie free standing fans that do a good job but take up too much floor space with rotating ceiling fans from Northern Tool online - we got one to try and its doing a good job so we've ordered more.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is what I found: Circulation Fans, Barn Fans, Stable Fans, Horse Arena Fans, Equine Arena Cooling, Stall Fan - FarmTek


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Anything you use is going to be pulling dust through the motor, and while many of ours get 2 seasons? Most don't.

Not sure if the extra expense is worth it?

But hope to see those that have put in ceiling fans come and tell us what they are finding out.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

The industrial ones have sealed motor housing to keep dust out,, and should last many years. Ended up buying a cheap HDX from Home depot, as many other boarders are perfectly happy with them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

The trick to making $20 box fans last is to clean them with a leaf blower once a month. And when you're done using them for the season, blow them clean and cover them with a garbage bag before you store them.

I've had my same fans for 5 years, pretty good barn fans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use the $20 box fans on each stall and have had the same ones for 3 summers now. I use the leaf blower monthly and at the end of the season I take them down and pretty much dismantle them so I can hose down most of the fan and clean it up real well. I clean around the motor housing as well as I can with a damp sponge and the leaf blower, then put it all back together and put the plastic bag on til next summer. I also have a big aisle fan that I clean the same way and I've been using it for years.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know how old my barn box fan it but it's metal and it's a trooper. It's wired to the rafters and blows down but it's the air movement that's cooling and a couple of degrees is of little consequence. My rafters aren't real high and it's actually quite comfortable in there in very hot weather.


----------

